# wax for red car



## robsonavant (Dec 11, 2008)

complete newbie at this but bought a sample pot of sn and tbh not overly impressed with the shine (maybe i havent used it properly) but would like to try alternatives so what recommendations do people have for a red car. would like the paint to be really wet looking.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

robsonavant said:


> complete newbie at this but bought a sample pot of sn and tbh not overly impressed with the shine (maybe i havent used it properly) but would like to try alternatives so what recommendations do people have for a red car. would like the paint to be really wet looking.


RG 42, AG HD to name 2, pity you didnt post pics of what you are achieving, as RG42 AG HD and 3m hard paste wax all leave a shine that I would like to see beaten :thumb:


----------



## robsonavant (Dec 11, 2008)

results can be seen here
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=96984
looks ok but not quite wet enough or am i looking at machine polishing to get to that standard


----------



## starvekos (Jan 18, 2007)

Goes without saying that prep work will is key to achieving the best results. Secondly, everyone has their preferred LSP that gives them a warm fuzzy feeling. None the less, I hope the recommendations that follow will narrow the selection.

*Werkstat Carnauba series*



























*Caramba paste wax*


















*Chemical Guys 5050 paste wax
*


















Applying a glaze / pure polish product before placing a coat of protection also adds a little wetness to the finish. I have only tried Meguiars M07 Show Car Glaze, Meguiars Deep Crystal Polish (Stage 2) and Meguiars M81 Hand Polish. Yet to try Chemical Guys EZ Creme and Clearkote Red Moose Glaze


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

robsonavant said:


> results can be seen here
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=96984
> looks ok but not quite wet enough or am i looking at machine polishing to get to that standard


I know the look in your pics is hindered by the camera as I have the same problem, but here are some examples

3M showshine paste wax



















Raceglaze 42 applied months ago










Simoniz










AG UDS


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

I love CG 50/50, it gives an excellent deep wet shine


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

As above prep is key and the best way to achieve a great finish is a machine polish. Here's what I got after a machine polish, CG EZ Creme Glaze and 2x coats of SN:










Same process but with Vic Concours wax:


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

the best wet look finish i've had is with ck cmw used with ck rmg. Its a awesome combo on red and won't break the bank either.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Get the prep work done right and any wax will look good on red paint... If I was to cite specific waxes I'd be tempted to use on red, well something like Meguiars #26 would come close to the top of the list for its durability, ease of use, value for money and for me it adds a little extra warmth to reds and yellows that some other waxes dont seem to achieve as well.


----------



## needhampr (Feb 13, 2006)

I have been impressed with Clearkote products...Vanilla Mouse Hand Glaze topped off with a couple of coats of CK Nuba wax gives a very wet look.

I have also used an SN panel pot and have found this also to be very good on red - so much so i've bought a larget pot. :thumb:


----------

